# Need wifi router for Bandwidth control



## akhilc47 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,

I've an 8mbps airtel broadband which came with a beetel router. It doesn't have any bandwidth control mechanism. And I really need a router with this feature since my flatmates are using too much of bandwidth when I'm playing etc. 

I need router with MAC/IP based bandwidth control mechanism. In my current router I was able to set static IP for all the devices but it lacked any feature to limit bandwidth. Basically I need to allocate say 2mbps to my two flatmates and 4mbps for me while I'm doing something important (Don't feel bad for them, I manage the bill).

This one seems to have this feature -Error 500 Server Error..
If anyone could suggest me some routers without spending too much, it'd be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2014)

You will not a similar quality router with similar features at this price.


----------



## akhilc47 (Nov 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will not a similar quality router with similar features at this price.



Just to confirm: My requirements will be met by this router, right? Any other option which gives more flexibility? I'm willing to spend some more for a fancier one. Otherwise I'll stick with this.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## root.king (Nov 20, 2014)

hope, this helps you 
 Set Bandwidth Limit to Each Users on the DD-WRT Router – KcZon.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2014)

dd-wrt is not recommended for average user not to mention using it for such a simple option which is already built in is waste of its capabilities.


----------



## akhilc47 (Nov 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> dd-wrt is not recommended for average user not to mention using it for such a simple option which is already built in is waste of its capabilities.



I'd like not-too-costly router with dd-wrt support. I started working on networking field recently so hoping to play around it a little bit. In that case any suggestion whitestar? (I'd like reliable devices)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com
The thing is it also depends on hardware version which you can not know without at least holding the box in your hand.
TP-Link TL-WR740N: Cheapest DD-WRT/OpenWRT Router Ever? | Gough's Tech Zone
Call flipkat/online seller to ask if you can open the external packaging(not the product box itself) to take a look at hardware version not to be v5 & if yes then return it immediately then go ahead.


----------



## akhilc47 (Nov 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Call flipkat/online seller to ask if you can open the external packaging(not the product box itself) to take a look at hardware version not to be v5 & if yes then return it immediately then go ahead.



1. which version should I get? v4?

2. Currently airtel has given me Beetel 450TC3 router. The input to that is a cable (DSL?) has smaller pin than RJ-45 (which is the input for the TP-Link I'm planning to buy). Is it that Beetel device is modem+router? So I'll have to connect TP-Link router after Beetel, right?

ISP----->Beetel (Modem+router)---->TP-Link---->My Devices

Is this what I'm supposed to do? The connection between Beetel and TP-Link just a normal ethernet cable. 

If so how do I make Beetel work just as a modem? I want everyone to connect to TP-Link obviously.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2014)

you will most likely get v4 or v5(check the link i posted earlier to see the version mentioned on box side sticker).With adsl connections(or simply phone line internet) you need adsl modem,some devices are both.e.g.tp-link w8968 is wifi adsl modem/router but usually router means just router without modem.You will connect beetel to tp-link using lan wire & set beetel modem in bridge mode.After that you enter your user id/password details in tp-link router which will then dial the connection.


----------

